# Teddy



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh those poor people, I know how they feel.

I hope this works out for everyone Lil. Teddy deserves a great home and it sounds like these people need a great dog to love.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

How awful..... Hope the home visit works out well and Teddy finds a new home.....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's keeping paws crossed everything works out for Teddy and for the people that have endured so much.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Sending good thoughts that it works out for all. :crossfing 

Please keep us posted.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh wow I was so proud of the Tedster on Saturday.. He did great.. and hes adopted :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: not sure when they will pick him up.. 

Teddy will have a great new home! very very nice people and love thier 11 yr old golden. and he will be inside loose while they are at work.. (dont think thats a good idea until they know how he will do... guess Mary will talk to them about that... tried to encourage a crate but she frowned up at that)... they have a great house and he really seemed to like them a lot.. and even though he was chewing on her golden retriever stuff animal off their bed (he thought it was a woobie..lol).. they laughed took it away and gave him something he could have.. and he was jumping all over them and they were just loving on him..

Their 11 yr old golden is going thru Chemo and has a mass cell tumor on his leg and they worried aobut Teddy being too wild and hurting him.. and he did awesome.. he basically wagged his tail at Blazer a lot and when Blazer grumbled at him he ran the other way... so i dont think there will be a problem there.. 

I was soo excited.. called Mary W. as soon as i left their driveway and told her they were awesome and I really thought Teddy would have a great home there.. and that she would probably be getting a call soon from them... the weekend wasnt even over before they called and told her they wanted him... 

Gonna miss that wild boy though.. he jumped up on the bed with me this morning for a long cuddle.. hes doing so good.... and my boys love playing with him... 

well just thought i would share


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww.......I'm so glad Teddy will have a wonderful new home, but so sorry for what his new people are going through. 

We only kept Tucker crated for a week when he came to live with us. He did fine. It's hard to believe that he gets into so much trouble and we were able to leave him loose, but most of the time he gets in trouble is when we are home.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

The amazing thing is that Blazer is the 3rd dog they have had in recent years get cancer. They had Blazer and his sister and their mom.. Their mom died from Cancer then his sister got sick and went thru Chemo and died and now Blazer..(his sister died about 4-6 weeks ago). I couldnt imagine what they have been thru the last 3 yrs.. and I can understand why they wanted a younger dog.. but not a puppy puppy... They thought a puppy would be too much for Blazer but they wanted another dog to keep him company...


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

YAAYY! I'm so happy for Teddy!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I feel so happy for them and teddy but at the same time,so sad.Having to deal with one dog with cancer is one thing but go through it with 3.that must be unbearable.
We should thank God ,every day,for having healthy kids,family and animals.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

What wonderful news for Teddy. Sounds like he's lucked in on his forever home.

Will you be able to keep in touch with them? Do they have internet??


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I try to keep in contact with them. Will give the new owners my email addys, and info about Teddy (shots, food, fav toys) that kind of thing.. and its up to them.. 

I hope we will keep in contact.. would love to see this boy in about a year once hes got his full coat and hes body is at the right weight... hes going to be gorgeous.. I thought he had funky ears at first but I think its just the way he holds them sometimes.. Hes holding them a little more forward these days.. but maybe its just me and hes grown on me...lol.. hes such a sweet boy and I hope he behaves himself in his new home.. :crossfing


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Way to go Teddy!!!!! Not sure how I missed this thread earlier. Guess I still have alot to learn here.

Hooch


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

well hes adopted as of Saturday... so far hes doing good.. a little submissive peeing everytime the dad comes in the house.. not sure why hes doing that.. but hopefully that will stop.. considering hes staying home with Teddy all week to help him settle in...

I am so excited for this boy and they really like him ... :crossfing that everything works out great....and the husband is only going to be working for another year so after that Teddy will have lots of attention.. Shes already talking about possibly adopting another golden in the future.. so we will see...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lil. I'm glad to hear Teddy is doing well in his new home.....


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope it all works out, it sounds like they need some happiness in their life right now. I can't believe losing 2 goldens in such a short time span, my heart would be in a million broken pieces.

I remember doing a phone interview for a woman a month or so ago who was losing her husband to Parkinson's. My heart just broke for her and her family, I almost cried when she started to tallk about it on the phone.

Good luck to Teddy. I hope he goes to his forever home very soon, although I'm sure you'll be very sad to see him go.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

robinsegg26 said:


> well hes adopted as of Saturday... so far hes doing good.. a little submissive peeing everytime the dad comes in the house.. not sure why hes doing that.. but hopefully that will stop.. considering hes staying home with Teddy all week to help him settle in...
> 
> I am so excited for this boy and they really like him ... :crossfing that everything works out great....and the husband is only going to be working for another year so after that Teddy will have lots of attention.. Shes already talking about possibly adopting another golden in the future.. so we will see...


Oh! I just went back and read this., so he was adopted! Congratulations Teddy....


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Way to go Teddy! And you too Lil..for helping him along. The submissive peeing should not be too big a concern just yet. He is nervous I am sure with all the recent changes.

Hope he does wonderfully in his new home!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for the update, Lil! Hopefully, he'll stop piddling soon...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You've done a great thing!!!


----------

